# New trend in high-heat grilling?



## medtran49 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't think I would want to be the grill chef. 

Chefs Cook Steak Over Molten Lava


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder if grilled burgers would taste grilled over a lava flow.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if grilled burgers would taste grilled over a lava flow.


 
Good one!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if grilled burgers would taste grilled over a lava flow.



Only if you cover the grates in foil.


----------



## mborner (Aug 1, 2014)

Good one, guys.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 1, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> Don't think I would want to be the grill chef.
> 
> Chefs Cook Steak Over Molten Lava


It would be a lot easier just to pop into the nearest bbq equipment store.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 1, 2014)

If you live near Kilauea volcano you can do this every day.....  Umm...lava grilled spam...


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 2, 2014)

mborner said:


> Good one, guys.


 
Pobrecito,  just poking fun.


----------

